# Steven Raichlen on Safe Grilling



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 8, 2005)

My wife works for a propane company and brought the August 2005 addition to Butane-Propane News and Steven was on the cover.  Here is the website.
http://www.bpnews.com/htmlfile/magzine/mag2005/aug05/0805indx.htm

If anyone is interested, I will try to scan the article and send it to you.  Just drop me an email.

billthegrillguy@msn.com


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm 51, haven't killed myself or burned the house down yet. :grin:  :grin:


----------



## YardBurner (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm a big fan as well.  But I bet those glasses are a 1/2 inch thick!

Not that I care. Of all of the books that we have, we haven't found a klunker yet!

Even before his "grilling" series.

He has all the tools of a top notch chef and writer.

-Rob


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2005)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":2zhdyarq]I'm 51, haven't killed myself or burned the house down yet. :grin:  :grin:



A fellow co-worker was starting his grill. Thought the charcoal wouldn't light so he went in the house to cook his burger on the stove. A half hour later the firemen were putting out his house. He put the grill next to the house when he went in and somehow the charcoal lit and started his roof on fire.[/quote:2zhdyarq]
But what are the odds? Not just on this incident but on any.  You probably have a better chance of getting killed in an auto accident, no?


----------



## YardBurner (Sep 8, 2005)

Darwin Awards anyone??

I know from first hand experience.

CLEAN A G*DD#$MN BIRDS NEST OUTTA YOUR PORCH LIGHT WHEN YOU FIRST SEE IT!!!

Stupid me put a chunk of tape on the switch and was gonna wait til the W/E to take care of it.

Thank God  I was the one to turn the friggin swtich on!
Thank God I was still up when I smelled the fire.
Thank God it didn't carry into the soffit and roofline above.

Simple stuff is often over looked.

How many decks will go up this Fall due to idiots frying their first turkey?  Or their third?

Sh*t happens!

Even the best of us get a serious burn or cut now and then.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey, don't get me wrong here... There are recent posts where people have their WSM or other smoker on a wooden deck, with a wood wind break up against their deck and nothing underneath their WSM (smoker) right here on this board.  AND many more on other boards...ME???  I *NEVER* take those kind of chances (that's just me!!) but still... Look at the odds... :badgrin:


----------



## Griff (Sep 8, 2005)

Joker

I think you've gone and jinxed yourself here. Better buy another fire extinguisher.

Griff


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> Joker
> 
> I think you've gone and jinxed yourself here. Better buy another fire extinguisher.
> 
> Griff


Got 2 from the old place and a few from Deb's dad's (our new) place...Need I a few more??


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 9, 2005)

YardBurner said:
			
		

> Darwin Awards anyone??
> 
> I know from first hand experience.
> 
> ...



Maybe we should call you Roofburner!


----------



## YardBurner (Sep 9, 2005)

I thought of that too!


----------

